# Work Visa for Portugal - Info please!



## mickie_dw

Hi there,

I was hoping that someone could give me some insight into/ info on the following situation.

I'm a South African, living in Korea (for 7 years now), where I own a language institute. I have been unhappy in Korea for quite some time though, and have been looking to move back to a western country, and one that is more temperate, friendly, and dare I say it, less xenophobic than Korea. I have been offered a work visa by an employer in Lisbon which will allow me to be employed full-time (on paper), but with part-time hours (in reality) at minimum wage. This is not a big problem for me financially, as my institute is in the market, and I'm in the process of launching an on-line facility for teaching English in Korea, which will bring in enough of an income for my family (husband and 2-year old son) to live on quite comfortably in Portugal from the get-go. Also, my husband, who is a mechanical engineer qualified to work in the solar industry, will probably find work in this industry sooner or later, as this is a growing industry in Portugal with government backing. My question regarding the work visa however, is this: if I should submit a work contract containing a minimum wage salary stipulation to the Portuguese embassy in order for the visa to be processed, will the immigration authorities issue the work permit? It seems unlikely to me that they'd permit a family of 3 to relocate on such a small salary. How can I get around this if it is indeed a problem (as I suspect it may be)? 

Any insight into this would be much appreciated.

Kind regards
Mickie


----------



## Busyte

Hi,

No one is answering so I'll have a go.

I'm Portuguese, living in the UK, married to a Brit/Aussie and taking care of my visa to go to Australia.

Portuguese people as extremely complicated, nevertheless they are not as money orientated as other countries, so they don't get overboad with money requirements.

Unless they say you need X for a family, you'll be ok.

Finnish your paperwork and make sure you meet all the requirements, and I think you won't have any problems. They are more likely to waste an enormous amount of time because you don't have the right stamp somewhere, than because of a non existent financial requirement.

They would need a rule saying people would need to make at least W to be able to take their families...
And you are allowed to work making however little or however much, so I'd say go for it.

Good luck!!!

Best wishes,
Busyte


----------



## mickie_dw

Thank you so much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

Hi Mickie,

I can't help with the visa question - my husband and I are both British but he is from South Africa originally.
If you need any help with anything else though we will be pleased to offer it. We live one hour north of Lisbon with our 5 year old daughter and 2 year old son. If there is anything we can do, just let us know.
Good luck!
Gail


----------



## blackirishgirl

I agree with the advice given concerning the income. If the law does not state that you must make a certain amount each month, SEF can not ask about it. SEF has a list of documentation for every case and that is what they go by.

Coming from the USA last September to live here permanently with my (almost) OH, I have the pleasure of seeing SEF every 90 days to request an extension of my original passport stay for an additional 90 days until my OH get married. 

If you provide the documentation they state is needed, you should be fine.

Good luck and hope to see you post soon that you have arrived and that you've begun to settle in.

Cheers!


----------



## mickie_dw

gailvi said:


> Hi Mickie,
> 
> I can't help with the visa question - my husband and I are both British but he is from South Africa originally.
> If you need any help with anything else though we will be pleased to offer it. We live one hour north of Lisbon with our 5 year old daughter and 2 year old son. If there is anything we can do, just let us know.
> Good luck!
> Gail


Hi Gail

Thanks so much for your kind reply. We're waiting for the visa to be processed at the moment, and with a bit of luck we'll be in Portugal by mid-August. Thank you for the offer of help - I may take you up on it, since it would be very nice to have someone to turn to in terms of advice, especially concerning things such as finding a good daycare / nursery school for my son. 

Take care

Mickie


----------



## mickie_dw

blackirishgirl said:


> I agree with the advice given concerning the income. If the law does not state that you must make a certain amount each month, SEF can not ask about it. SEF has a list of documentation for every case and that is what they go by.
> 
> Coming from the USA last September to live here permanently with my (almost) OH, I have the pleasure of seeing SEF every 90 days to request an extension of my original passport stay for an additional 90 days until my OH get married.
> 
> If you provide the documentation they state is needed, you should be fine.
> 
> Good luck and hope to see you post soon that you have arrived and that you've begun to settle in.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you. I also voiced my concerns to the employer, who also seemed to think that it will be okay, as long as all the i's are dotted and the t's crossed. The documents are being processed, so hopefully it will all work out, and we'll be able to move by mid-August. I'm holding thumbs.


----------



## outahir

*Expat portugal*

I am looking into moving to portugal and was wondering if i could get a job with the same employer. I have given english lessons before in a private institute using audio-visual system or technique. Would you be able to help/give advise on this? I hold american/mexican nationalities and speak both english and spanish fluently. God bless and hope to hear from you.

Luis





mickie_dw said:


> hi there,
> 
> i was hoping that someone could give me some insight into/ info on the following situation.
> 
> I'm a south african, living in korea (for 7 years now), where i own a language institute. I have been unhappy in korea for quite some time though, and have been looking to move back to a western country, and one that is more temperate, friendly, and dare i say it, less xenophobic than korea. I have been offered a work visa by an employer in lisbon which will allow me to be employed full-time (on paper), but with part-time hours (in reality) at minimum wage. This is not a big problem for me financially, as my institute is in the market, and i'm in the process of launching an on-line facility for teaching english in korea, which will bring in enough of an income for my family (husband and 2-year old son) to live on quite comfortably in portugal from the get-go. Also, my husband, who is a mechanical engineer qualified to work in the solar industry, will probably find work in this industry sooner or later, as this is a growing industry in portugal with government backing. My question regarding the work visa however, is this: If i should submit a work contract containing a minimum wage salary stipulation to the portuguese embassy in order for the visa to be processed, will the immigration authorities issue the work permit? It seems unlikely to me that they'd permit a family of 3 to relocate on such a small salary. How can i get around this if it is indeed a problem (as i suspect it may be)?
> 
> Any insight into this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> mickie


----------



## outahir

What would be the quickest way of finding a job? should I go there first or would I be able to find an employer that would hire me from abroad?

thx

Luis


----------



## Busyte

*Language schools*



outahir said:


> What would be the quickest way of finding a job? should I go there first or would I be able to find an employer that would hire me from abroad?
> 
> thx
> 
> Luis


Hi, 

Why don't you contact language schools? There are loads and they mainly have people who are teaching their first language, you being able to teach 2 languages is a plus.

Go for it, make a list and send them your CV and a letter.lane:

Good luck!

Busyte


----------



## mickie_dw

outahir said:


> I am looking into moving to portugal and was wondering if i could get a job with the same employer. I have given english lessons before in a private institute using audio-visual system or technique. Would you be able to help/give advise on this? I hold american/mexican nationalities and speak both english and spanish fluently. God bless and hope to hear from you.
> 
> Luis


Dear Luis

I'm afraid that my new employer is not a language institute, but a software developer who was looking for someone with Korean language skills. 
Also, since I'm in the process of converting my language institute in Korea into an online format (with the view to retaining some of my current students and still earning most of my income in Korea) I'm not sure what the job prospects are like for the ESL industry in Portugal.
I'm sorry I can't be of much help.

Mickie


----------

